# Traveling in airplane



## Flint's mom (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I am the proud owner of little Flint who is now almost 6months old. He has been the most amazing puppy so far, intelligent, thoughtful, goofy and very loving! He tends to be shy with new people or situations, but if I let him observe for a bit and just re-assure him that everything is good he usually gets over it. I got him from a breeder in South Africa and he came in a small airplane and by car over the border to us in Botswana at 9.5 weeks. A lot of things at work and in our private life have changed and it seems like a move back to germany next year is going to happen. Which brings me to my question: does anyone have experience with a vizsla traveling in an airplane for about 9hours? What age would you recommend he should be at least (he was born in June 2020)? 
He sleeps in his crate during the night with the door closed, rarely during the day cause there is always someone around or he can play with the other dogs in the garden. He absolutely loves his crate and goes in on his own during the day, sleeps in it, chews, plays but I usually leave the door open. Crate training him took about 1 or 2 nights only and he never cried for longer than 2 minutes! So im pretty confident that his crate would help him while being in the plane. But I'm really worried about the length of the flight. The only other option would be 2 flights, each about 6 hours...
This forum has helped us already so so much! It really is an invaluable source of knowledge and support so I really hope someone can give some advice and share their experience!
I'll attach some pictures of flint when he first moved into his crate... and of him in his old crate (he still tries to sleep in there every now and then although it's way too small!!!)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi! I believe you're the first person on the forum to post from Botswana, so welcome. 

My dog flew from Budapest to Frankfurt and then on to Newark, NJ, USA at 10.5 weeks with one of her sisters who went to another home. The second flight would have been right around 9 hours. Obviously with puppies that young there is no chance of them being able to hold it and I was told by the sister's owner, who picked them up, that they both came out filthy. An older dog may stand a better chance, but I'd prepare for a messy dog and crate. Other than that, when I finally picked her up the day after her flight she was very much a normal, healthy, and happy puppy, so if she could do it so young, Flint should be just fine now. Unfortunately that's the extent of my firsthand experience, but I can say that my dog's breeder and a couple other people I know have flown their adult dogs from Europe to North America to participate in hunt tests or dog shows and again the dogs have been unfazed by the experience. 

I would research best practice for food and water during the flight. Water availability was one issue I had with my dog's trip. Assuming a morning flight I would likely just fast the dog prior to leaving to hopefully avoid any G.I. upset, but there may be a better option out there. I'd also look at requirements for crates. Here in the States and likely in Europe as well airlines require crates with clearance well above the dog's head when standing, plenty of ventilation, etc. I would also time your leave during cooler temperatures to make sure he is safe during loading and unloading. 

If you don't mind me asking, where in Germany are you headed? I lived outside Stuttgart for a few years as a kid and coincidentally will have family moving there again next year. I'm hoping the pandemic ends so I can visit and eat Bretzeln to my heart's content.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would think a 9 hour flight would be perfectly fine at his age. While not the same, a lot of these dogs travel in crates by car, far more hours for hunting, and competitions.


----------

